# Christmas in Cairo



## CSabry (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi All!
My 12 year old son is visiting me in Cairo for Christmas (we celebrate on 25th Dec). My husband and his family are Muslim, so we won't have the traditional Christmas like we would back home. Can anyone recommend some places that are festive where we can feel like it's Christmas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You need to find an expat club. Try the BCA in Maadi. Tickets for lunch should be available. Merry Christmas


----------



## magy2misho (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't think that Egypt celebrates Christmas on December 25 like the Americans do.

As far as I know, Christmas here is celebrated in January, so I doubt that you will even find the churches in the Christmas vibe. Then again, maybe in Cairo it's different.

Were I live, celebrations here are kept a little bit below par by Christians and although Muslims do believe and love Jesus (peace be upon him) as a great Prophet of God , you will most definitely not find any celebrating Christmas either.

Sorry to break it to you, but I don't think you will really feel the Christmas spirit much here in Egypt.

Hope your son arrives safely!


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

magy2misho said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but I don't think you will really feel the Christmas spirit much here in Egypt.


Plenty of Christmas spirit on the Red Sea Coast of Egypt and a church service at 11am in English on Christmas Day:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153731335893255.1073741920.665383254&type=1&l=48b0a6e21a

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------

